# Big Truck ~ Little Truck



## Stangfreak (Jun 7, 2007)




----------



## CJTORINO (Jan 20, 2003)

That Econoline looks really cool.
I drove one like that, it was equipped with a Powerstroke Diesel.
(E350 Econoline), Talk about a sleeper. That big old thing would move.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

If someone didn't know better, they could easily mistake the photo of the model for the real thing. Nice work!

BTW, you forgot to paint the doorhandle and the keyhole to match the full-size vehicle.


----------

